
Show HN: Modssl an SSL Module for Redis and KeyDB - jdsully
https://github.com/JohnSully/modssl
======
stephenr
It's nice to see some movement on TLS in Redis, and hey it also introduced me
to KeyDB!

I notice that the original patch's notes say ssl/non-ssl redis shouldn't be
mixed, but does this _force_ TLS use on the standard port, or does it _allow_
it, on a separate port (or allow it, StartTLS style on the same port?)

Following on from the above, does this also support/enforce that replication
traffic is encrypted?

How does this affect sentinel?

